# "Dry" tasting juice



## NiceDevice (17/6/16)

It happens often, with various juices, that I experience the vape to be "dry" and flavourless. It's almost like sucking on a dry wick. Has anybody experienced this and have a clue to what's going on? I don't think it's vapour's tongue.


----------



## Silver (17/6/16)

Hi @NiceDevice 

What gear are you using and at what power?
What coils and wicks?


----------



## kyle_redbull (17/6/16)

What flavours are u vaping

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NiceDevice (17/6/16)

Well, mainly fruity flavours but also some dessert type flavours - bought and diy (~50/50). I use wither a XCubeII or Laisimo with a Griffin RTA or Theorum RTA. It's usually Kanthal wire with Japanese cotton. I can't really draw a conclusion on the culprit. I'm ready to add saline to every juice!
I've experienced this particularly with my Vaperesso Target and the tank that came with it (ceramic coil)


----------



## kyle_redbull (17/6/16)

NiceDevice said:


> Well, mainly fruity flavours but also some dessert type flavours - bought and diy (~50/50). I use wither a XCubeII or Laisimo with a Griffin RTA or Theorum RTA. It's usually Kanthal wire with Japanese cotton. I can't really draw a conclusion on the culprit. I'm ready to add saline to every juice!


Sounds like u may have vapers tongue are these flavours all ur advs? Maybe hit some menthol to break it. I started not tasting any of my diy mixes as I vaped one for over a month. Changed to mustard milk and boom flavour for days. I think the taste senses just get used to a taste.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (17/6/16)

Made some mapanilla and damn it's good too can't wait till month end 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NiceDevice (17/6/16)

Thanks @kyle_rebull. It's actually more that the missing flavour. It actually feels like a dry sensation in the throat.


----------



## Viper_SA (17/6/16)

I sometimes get that dry taste when doing lung hits too much. Try switching to mouth to lung vape and see if it helps any


----------



## Silver (17/6/16)

Strange @NiceDevice 
I dont have much experience woth ceramic coils, maybe its that giving you the dry sensation
I have noticed some juices are drier than others. Some leave my mouth dry while others are wettish
Strange though because you are vaping a variety of juices and your own DIY

Maybe try a plain 50/50 PG/VG low nic blend and see if you get the same sensation

I am unsure though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gouwsie (17/6/16)

What nic level are your juices?


----------



## kyle_redbull (17/6/16)

What ohm is the ccell? You may have one that was part of a bad batch were the coil isn't priming like it should. The target also suffers from airlock issues. Loosen the tank as if you were gonna refill it and u should see bubbles coming out. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro (18/6/16)

Checking for so called vapors tongue is easy enough. Simply touch your tongue with the liquid itself. All it takes is a small touch, like with the end of a dropper, blunt tip needle, etc that has a thin film of the liquid on it almost anywhere on your tongue. IOW, the receptors for all flavors are distributed on your tongue and not in "zones" as was once thought. If you can taste it as it should taste then your tongue is not the reason. Your sinuses also play a big role, so if you have a cold or congestion a possibility. Dehydration another if you are not drinking as much water as your body wants might explain the dry throat. It can take some time for things like brushing your teeth, using mouth wash, eating hot/spicy foods, etc for your buds to get back to normal. 

As said a palate cleanser can be a good idea. I vape intense flavors, so have a couple of mods setup all the time with DIY palate cleansers to take a hit on anytime I want to shock the old taste buds back to normal. The chemicals or flavors I use for them do not linger at all or for very long like menthol does (with me anyway).

Folks that vape the same liquid all the time, or for long periods of time are probably the best candidates for vapors tongue. Like too much of a good thing to eat, the buds get so used to it that the sparkle is gone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (18/6/16)

Spydro said:


> Checking for so called vapors tongue is easy enough. Simply touch your tongue with the liquid itself. All it takes is a small touch, like with the end of a dropper, blunt tip needle, etc that has a thin film of the liquid on it almost anywhere on your tongue. IOW, the receptors for all flavors are distributed on your tongue and not in "zones" as was once thought. If you can taste it as it should taste then your tongue is not the reason. Your sinuses also play a big role, so if you have a cold or congestion a possibility. Dehydration another if you are not drinking as much water as your body wants might explain the dry throat. It can take some time for things like brushing your teeth, using mouth wash, eating hot/spicy foods, etc for your buds to get back to normal.
> 
> As said a palate cleanser can be a good idea. I vape intense flavors, so have a couple of mods setup all the time with DIY palate cleansers to take a hit on anytime I want to shock the old taste buds back to normal. The chemicals or flavors I use for them do not linger at all or for very long like menthol does (with me anyway).
> 
> Folks that vape the same liquid all the time, or for long periods of time are probably the best candidates for vapors tongue. Like too much of a good thing to eat, the buds get so used to it that the sparkle is gone.


What sort of flavours are u using as palate cleansers @Spydro

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (18/6/16)

I have the exact same problem. A dry throat and an increase in the TH.
I use DDD 6mg as my adv in a subox or topbox both on the RBA. At night I do others flavors in my dripper. Creamy mint, Unicorn milk, Sub Zero and Cosmic Fog. I always have a bottle of water with me. In the car, at the office and at home. Probably drink 2lt a day plus coffee.
It is not the taste but the dry throat. I even made Bronuts at 40/60 6MG and then 30/70 at 6mg and the dryness stays.
I had flu 2 weeks ago and has a runny nose all the time since then. I am assuming it is that as well as my body adapting to no more sigarettes. Only off the smokes for 2 months.

I don't want to take medication but I am thinking of starting to use a saline nasal spray. Will have to see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/6/16)

SAVaper said:


> I have the exact same problem. A dry throat and an increase in the TH.
> I use DDD 6mg as my adv in a subox or topbox both on the RBA. At night I do others flavors in my dripper. Creamy mint, Unicorn milk, Sub Zero and Cosmic Fog. I always have a bottle of water with me. In the car, at the office and at home. Probably drink 2lt a day plus coffee.
> It is not the taste but the dry throat. I even made Bronuts at 40/60 6MG and then 30/70 at 6mg and the dryness stays.
> I had flu 2 weeks ago and has a runny nose all the time since then. I am assuming it is that as well as my body adapting to no more sigarettes. Only off the smokes for 2 months.
> ...


Vape some 90%PG with nic of your preference and a bit of Menthol or another flavour if you do not like Menthol. Will clear up the remnants of that cold in no time. I always have same at hand for when I feel a cold approaching. I know @zadiac vapes it every evening for an hour as a preventative measure. PG has antibacterial and antiviral properties. Of course, not recommended if you have a reaction to PG.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (18/6/16)

Andre said:


> Vape some 90%PG with nic of your preference and a bit of Menthol or another flavour if you do not like Menthol. Will clear up the remnants of that cold in no time. I always have same at hand for when I feel a cold approaching. I know @zadiac vapes it every evening for an hour as a preventative measure. PG has antibacterial and antiviral properties. Of course, not recommended if you have a reaction to PG.



Awesome thanks. I will give it a try.
Will also tell me if I have any sensitivity to PG.


----------



## therazia (22/8/16)

Just out of interests sake. How would you know that you have PG sensitivity?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/8/16)

Have not read all the posts but get some koolada concentrate. Use it at 1% in your fruit vapes. It works wonders cooling down flavours and making the fruits more icy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (22/8/16)

@therazia PG sensitivity will cause a dry throat for new vapers which eventually goes away. More serious PG sensitivity gives people an irritated/sore throat pretty much all the time, so they vape max VG juices to avoid it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (22/8/16)

I suffered from this a lot until I started using a saline nose spray. Seriously you have to try it 3 squirts up each nostril and you will be well lubricated in the back of the throat/nasal passages. 

The best part is you can buy bulk saline at the pharmacy for 20 bucks and just refill the sprayer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

